# Himalayan Kitties @ Pet Shop



## Xqueeze_me (Nov 29, 2007)

I just HAVE to share these with all of you! 

[I do feel a sad to see them caged like that! I wish I can afford to take them home but "No Pets" allowed at home. *sighs*]

The kitties sleeping in the display box @ the Pet Shop






I love how this kitty was sleeping face down!





And then this kitty looks like an old man with no teeth......


----------



## dollbabybex (Nov 29, 2007)

aaaw look how sleepy they are!

id love to be a cat for a day!


----------



## curly_gurl_81 (Nov 29, 2007)

Awwww! I have a Himalayan cat and he is the sweetest cat in the world. It's always sad to see cats without homes. Hopefully someone amazing will come along and adopt them. How can anyone resist their furry little smooshie faces!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Never ever buy any pet at a pet shop. *The majority of them come from kitten/puppy mills where the breeding animals live in horrible, gut wrenching conditions!! So if you buy at a pet shop, you are supporting that. If you get a pet like a dog or a cat, get it from a reputable breeder, or the SPCA.

(Unless the pet shop can proove the pets are from a good, reputable and humane breeder, but this is almost never the case.)


----------



## ratmist (Nov 29, 2007)

God that's horrible.  I'm glad the sale of dogs and cats in pet shops is totally banned in the UK.  I wish it was banned everywhere.  It doesn't stop the puppy farms/kitty farms completely but it puts a serious dent in the practice.  Rescue kitties or good breeders, or nothing.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Never ever buy any pet at a pet shop. The majority of them come from kitten/puppy mills where the breeding animals live in horrible, gut wrenching conditions!! So if you buy at a pet shop, you are supporting that. If you get a pet like a dog or a cat, get it from a reputable breeder, or the SPCA._

 
Yea, I agree! panda0410 and my sis said the same thing about the animals at pet shops. Poor cuties.


----------



## Hilly (Nov 29, 2007)

I LOOVVVEEE Himalayans!! I am getting a kitty for Christmas (adopted from SPCA) and i hope there is a Himalayan there! If not, Ill take anyone who wants a good home. 

I wan to get a fru-fru looking cat and name it Paris...seriously!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 29, 2007)

I love fur angels.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 29, 2007)

awww...so cute!!!  makes me want another.  we only have 2, but the hubby says no more.  i even had a dream last night that we got a new kitten.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_awww...so cute!!!  makes me want another.  we only have 2, but the hubby says no more.  i even had a dream last night that we got a new kitten._

 
haha Dreams can come true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is your avatar your kitties??


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Nov 29, 2007)

awwww so cute!

i got my kitties from a pet shop 10 years ago (£15 each) and they've turned out fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chewy still acts like a kitten lol


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 29, 2007)

I hate going in pet shops, it makes me so sad to see the animals in such cramped conditions with loud people staring and poking at them. I feel especially sorry for the hamsters and birds that are usually in open cages for people to grab. Poor guys.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 29, 2007)

Ooo so cute!  I have 2 cats & love them to death


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_haha Dreams can come true! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is your avatar your kitties??_

 
yep, that's them!  the ginormous black one is Domino and the excessively furry one is Chewy.  they are my children, and i treat them as such.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_awwww so cute!

i got my kitties from a pet shop 10 years ago (£15 each) and they've turned out fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chewy still acts like a kitten lol_

 
heyyyy...my kitty is named Chewy, too (see the really furry striped one in my avatar).  lol, he still acts like a kitten, too...he's five.


----------



## user79 (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_awwww so cute!

i got my kitties from a pet shop 10 years ago (£15 each) and they've turned out fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chewy still acts like a kitten lol_

 
Yeah, the kittens you _bought _are fine, but most likely the condition of the _parents _were not. I mean, where do you think that pet store got that kitten from? Probably not from a cat that lived in a family's home and just happened to have a litter... Yeah, those kittens look cute at the pet store, but most people don't think about the place they came from and what conditions the parent animals have to live in. I'm sure if they knew the truth, they would re-think the idea of buying a pet at a pet store.

Check this video of puppy mills Very sad video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 View at own discretion.

This is also similar for cats and kittens...

I'm sorry, it just makes me so mad when people support these practices, usually unknowingly, by buying at pet stores. No animal deserves to be treated like this. Those people who run those pet mills should all go to jail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love animals.


----------



## redambition (Nov 30, 2007)

awwwww, cute kitties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have had a cat from a pet shop before (parents stipluated this, i was quite young at the time and didn't have much of a say).

nowadays, any pet would be adopted from a shelter only. maybe a cat from a reputable breeder if i really, really wanted a certain breed... but i'm not fussy. any kitty that needs a home would do.


----------



## wolfsong (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Yeah, the kittens you bought are fine, but most likely the condition of the parents were not. I mean, where do you think that pet store got that kitten from? Probably not from a cat that lived in a family's home and just happened to have a litter... Yeah, those kittens look cute at the pet store, but most people don't think about the place they came from and what conditions the parent animals have to live in. I'm sure if they knew the truth, they would re-think the idea of buying a pet at a pet store.

Check this video of puppy mills Very sad video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 View at own discretion.

This is also similar for cats and kittens...

I'm sorry, it just makes me so mad when people support these practices, usually unknowingly, by buying at pet stores. No animal deserves to be treated like this. Those people who run those pet mills should all go to jail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love animals._

 

  I agree with this 100%. 
  However I’d like to add that not all breeders have the cats wellbeing in mind (though its still the lesser of two evils compared to breeding farms).

  I breed pedigree cats (Birmans, Persians and previously Bengals), and EVERY kitten born is a cherished member of the family, and all but one has been/will be reared in the house (that one was to a mother that was 2 generations from a wild Asian Leopard Cat, and therefore it was for the health and mental state of both mother and kitten to leave in a 24/7 heated indoor cattery room - the mother was allowed to run around a big outdoor run at least once a day. The mother would have killed the kitten if we brought them into the house – we brought him in when he was weaned from his mother). 
  I have spent countless nights nursing newborn kittens (feeding them every 3 hours for weeks…) and wouldn’t dream of not doing it – they are in this world because of us, and I have a responsibility to protect, nurture and care for their every need to the best of my ability – especially in circumstances where the mother cant feed/clean them and keep them warm etc. I know a Persian breeder that just lets nature take its course – she will let entire litters die instead of at least trying to nurse them. I can’t express how much that disgusts me. 
  Also you get breeders that mate their queens (females) 2 or 3 times a year, and have males constantly working for them and other people’s queens brought in for stud service (both circumstances greatly impairs the cats health, and means they will die years before they would have). It takes cats at least a good year to get healthy enough to be mated and have kittens again. These breeders will keep their cats in tiny catteries, only having human contact when they give them food etc (and even then, some don’t pet them), and just use them as money machines. We have had people come to our home and be shocked that they can view and handle the kittens, that the kittens are all born and raised in the house, and that they are so healthy and affectionate (or for some, little buggers!) We had someone tell us that they went to a cattery that had runs full of kittens in bad condition with running eyes and noses (most likely cat flu – they were reported to RSPCA), and another saying that a breeder had a room in the house where the kittens lived in, with a floor covered in faeces, food etc.

We have decided to not sell a kitten numerous times to people based on getting a bad feeling about them, the kitten not liking them and their circumstances not being appropriate (location and household circumstances usually). We have sold many kittens that are perfect show/breed quality for pets (i.e. much cheaper) because either it would be too cruel to have them spend their life in a cattery (kittens personality, size of cattery, the owners having full time/needy jobs etc), or someone was interested in them for pet and would give a lovely home to them (which ALWAYS comes before financial gain). I expect any breeder that we get a kitten from to have the same morals, or they don’t get a penny from us – that is how you stop the cruelty, not by ‘rescuing’ the kittens (though the RSPCA/Cats Protection League should be called so THEY can rescue them without the breeder gaining financially).

I am so horrified at the thought of ANY animal being bred in such conditions as a 'breeding farm', regardless of whether they are cats, snakes or rabbits. It is inhumane, and should be prohibited – just like battery farming and overcrowded animal transportation (but that’s a whole different topic!)


----------



## user79 (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh yah, there's tons of dodgy breeders out there. The best if you want a pedigree pet is to go there and see for yourself what kind of place the animals are living in and how they are cared for. Usually breed associations have contacts of reputable breeders.


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Nov 30, 2007)

Probably a off topic but.....

Whenever I have to get to work early before all the shops open, probably half an hour before retail trading time starts, I always walk past the pet shop. The pet shop is closed and not even a tiny light switched on.. I can hear the puppies cry everytime I walk past.. Poor cuties... 

There are always about 2 or 3 puppies in one display box. Its really sad to see them sold one by one leaving ONE little lonely puppy in the box with their puppy-crying voice and no one to play with. 

At least where I grew up, the puppy given to us was born and bred in a comfortable and clean home. The kind people who gave us the puppy looked after the puppy's parents and siblings well. It was good timing too.. 2 of our dogs were poisoned to death by some pathetic idiots during the night.. I cried for 3 whole days while my dad buries MY dog in the backyard, as in a tiny jungle behind the house. Then this cute little biatch came along. That was 10 years ago. Time flies! I think she's half corgie and half pomeranian. She sleeps in the house and my parents love her to death.. but she and my dad gets along better because my mum has to take care of 3 grandsons! hehe

This is the last time I saw her, which is around July 2006. She's fat, going slightly deaf and blind. I miss her LOADS! She's spoiled and sleeps with my parents with the air-conditioning on every night!

This is her sleeping in my bed. 





See how FAT she is?!


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 30, 2007)

aw poor babies - they look so unkempt


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 1, 2007)

awwww i loove himalayans! Those pet shops make me so sad! They're always cramped in those tiny boxes and they look exhausted and thirsty!

And your puppy is so cute!


----------



## Cuppincakes (Dec 2, 2007)

When I was little, there was a pet shop in the mall..For 3 months, whenever my mom and I went to the mall there was a little boston Terrier puppy in the tiny little boxes hardly 3 feet wide , ... so one day my mom felt so awful that this little baby girl had been in this box, she was getting too big for it., so we went in and she was "discounted" so we took her home, Molly was her name and she was a sweetheart, she was so amazing but she was a strange dog, she could hardly even walk when we took her home, she fell off the couch.. hit her head on our coffee table trying to jump. she had awful balance. She straightened out but was always a little weird. she was my molly moe -aka mobina, or Bina. she had a ton of meaningless made up names. all my animals do. haha. 

Puppy mills are horrible places. which reminds me . she was TERRIFIED of anyone wearing a coyboy hat, or Hoodie.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 2, 2007)

I wish I could give every single homeless kitty a home.... my goal is to become a crazy cat lady hahaha!

Unfortunatly my place doesn't allow pets


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_*Never ever buy any pet at a pet shop. *The majority of them come from kitten/puppy mills where the breeding animals live in horrible, gut wrenching conditions!! So if you buy at a pet shop, you are supporting that. If you get a pet like a dog or a cat, get it from a reputable breeder, or the SPCA.

(Unless the pet shop can proove the pets are from a good, reputable and humane breeder, but this is almost never the case.)_

 
I'm not arguing with you but in the U.S. many pet shops are beginning to partner with local non-profit rescue groups.  For instance, the rescue group will bring in a certain number of kittens and puppies to the pet shop for the week so that they will be seen by prospective owners (if someone is interested, they are made to contact the rescue group, not buy from the shop), and if they are not adopted then they are taken back to the shelter and switched out with other animals so that they do not spend more than a few days in the glass cages you see.

These animals are very well taken care of, have been checked over by veterinarians and are up to date on all their shots, as well as spayed/neutered.  I adopted one of my cats in this manner from a local pet shop who sponsored a rescue group and I am glad I did because I feel both the pet shop and the rescue group are doing a wonderful thing.

As I said, this is not prevalent everywhere but I do know that Petsmart participates in it, as well as all of my local pet shops.  So if any of you are looking at a cute animal in a pet shop, check into its origins before discarding it as an unhealthy animal who has come from an kitten/puppy mill.


----------



## xSaLee (Dec 5, 2007)

awww i want one


----------

